# New toy



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well Thursday picked up my new toy. SA 1911 GI Mil-Spec. ( no Mil-Spec features) Going to replace some parts on it not sure what to pick though. Here is a pic of it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

look good! In another thread you were talking about other sights. If you could find the sights that are for a Mil-Spec that would make a world of difference for ya. Or at the least paint up those so you can see them. I've used that sight paint kit midway sells and also Testers Model Paint(works pretty well with the bright red).
Got to love those 1911's though. You will be happy with it I'm sure. Ever looking for a good set of wood grips let me know. I have a few here I might be able to part with pretty cheap.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats!! For me, those GI sights are very hard to see. I would start there like DJ suggsted, find some milspec or paint those. Be sure to give us a range report :smt023


----------

